# Country Garden Full of Chihuahuas



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Learning Masking with Elements... if you don't want your Chi in the pic, please let me know-I will remove it......
There are 46 Chis in the pic..... can you find them all :coolwink:
First one is Chico far right bottom corner(with his Bling)


enjoy
HIGH RESOLUTION HERE

Image.......


----------



## Raindancer411 (Oct 4, 2009)

Awww I love it!!!


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

it's lovely can you add mine


----------



## Electrocutionist (Jul 10, 2010)

I love it! 

Could you add Fudge as well?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

oh, thats adorable. can u add Minnie and Tootsie


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

OMG Jan that is brilliant you are so talented!!

I can see Poppy and Bruno jumping up on the gardener - so strange to see them somewhere different  I love it !!


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

LOL at Lola sprawled on the ground 
Is that Dillon on the blanket ?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh, that's so cute!!! Brody definitely wants to be in the Chi garden with all his buddies.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

That is adorable and so well done!!
Is that wee Dillon like Alan said? lol
Could you add Darla and Daisy to it aswell please?

Love it! x


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

If you have a fav. pic you want in the garden.... send me the URL where to find it.........




Aquarius said:


> OMG Jan that is brilliant you are so talented!!
> 
> I can see Poppy and Bruno jumping up on the gardener - so strange to see them somewhere different  I love it !!


Yes, it was the PERFECT pic to place there 





jazzman said:


> LOL at Lola sprawled on the ground
> Is that Dillon on the blanket ?


Lola looks like she is enjoying the garden ...
and yes, that is wee Dillon on the blanket....




Brodysmom said:


> Oh, that's so cute!!! Brody definitely wants to be in the Chi garden with all his buddies.


I would love to place Brody and his ball in the garden..... got a good pic of him with the ball?




Terri said:


> That is adorable and so well done!!
> Is that wee Dillon like Alan said? lol
> Could you add Darla and Daisy to it aswell please?
> Love it! x


yep, its Dillon... I couldnt' make the garden without his precious little face in it...
can you send a URL where to find good pics of Darla and Daisy?


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Awww that is so sweet!! Very talented. How many more chi's can you fit into the pic?? lol If you want to you can add Willy and Cujo


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Aww thanks Jan.
Will send you some pics. x


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

OMG that is so unique! You are very talented. Could you add Frankie and Ben? I would love to print the pic for my husband. Thank you ........


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Whoa that is amazing! You are so talented, Jan! Yes, yes, please add my little ones!!  I'll send you some pics!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

It's beautiful! If you've got room to add lil Lua, this is a pretty basic pic of her on a flat surface..


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

aw thats cute! Can Moe be added??


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

That is soooo awesome


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Can you add Chloe? I think this picture of her sitting in the old shoe would be perfect to add to this picture.


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

thank you so much, it looks wonderfull


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

BRILLIANT!!!!!

I love it Jan. x


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Oh wow we are up to 24 Chis now! Thank you for adding Chloe!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

awwww its so cute love it x


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

LOL i love it, thanks Jan.
It's so cool! x


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh yay! Thank you so much for adding Pip and Roo, Jan!! I LOVE it!!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

One of Lily please,it's wonderful clever girl


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Here is one of Benny
















Here is one of Frankie
Thank you so much!!!


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Could you add mine.
Here is Harry








Rascal








Nomo playing with his rattle








Boo and Radar








Freckles


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

i love can you add mine too


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

AWWWW perfect Jan!!! You got one of Brody and his ball. :hello1: My eye went to him immediately! I love it. You are sooooooooo talented and sweet to make this collage of our babies!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh my, it just keeps getting better and better!! I LOVE it! I'm so impressed by your talent, Jan. It's truly just the cutest, sweetest thing ever. I'll definitely have to print it out when it's all done.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Very cute! Can you put my Daisy in the garden?

Here's a recent one:


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

LOL, I just LOVE this!!!! Yep, found all 40 Chis! I had to count like 6 or 7 times, but I did it! If you don't mind when the finished product is done I would love to copy it and print if off into like an 8 x 10 and set it on my desk at work!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

MakNLFi said:


> LOL, I just LOVE this!!!! Yep, found all 40 Chis! I had to count like 6 or 7 times, but I did it! If you don't mind when the finished product is done I would love to copy it and print if off into like an 8 x 10 and set it on my desk at work!


I don't mind at all but when I finish, let me post the High Resolution file.... it will print much better........ I have a couple more to add then I am done....... I think I have practiced enough with PS Elements today


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Thank you it's great,wouldn't you just love to have that many Chis in your garden.


----------



## skwerlylove (Apr 24, 2010)

That is so creative and cute! I recognized several Chis in there!


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

I don't see the pic or link


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

FBRaRrN said:


> I don't see the pic or link


SORRY... I ahd found one more pic to add to the picture... the link is there now


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

I LOVE it!! Thanks so much for putting mine in it.It took my mom and dad a few mins to find ours.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

FBRaRrN said:


> I LOVE it!! Thanks so much for putting mine in it.It took my mom and dad a few mins to find ours.


Hope I got all of them ....


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

LOL !
Joie looks right at home !


----------



## Electrocutionist (Jul 10, 2010)

It's absolutely lovely 

All those chi's in one pic, gotta love it! Well done :love7:


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Wow even more now! lol great stuff!! x


----------



## Raindancer411 (Oct 4, 2009)

Can mine be added, the photos are in my album  x


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

we woud love to be in it x
you will find some garden pics here 
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=52958&highlight=garden


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

LOL that is so cute!!!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

That is awesome, I love it! Thanks for adding miss leila. I saw her first thing as soon as i looked at it. haha
You are good 
It is now my desktop background


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Great job Jan, you are awesome. THANK YOU :hello1:


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Oh wow that is so totally cool! I can't wait to print it off!!!!!


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Wow Jan it has turned out amazing - a chi people garden with all our chis in one pic!


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Totally Awesome, Jan !

That yard is really getting full


----------



## Gamma (Jul 11, 2010)

Great idea! So adorable. Please add Sophia. Thank you so very much.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Too cute! So nice to see everyones chis gathered in one spot! What a fun idea.


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

That is really a cool creation. I enjoyed finding all the pupsters.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

what a great picture!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

oh i love this all the chis


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks everyone!!! I sure got alot of practice using PS Elements8 yesterday....LOL.... but I loved every minute of it! What started out as a simple CHI garden turned into a wonderful Masterpiece with all of our cute CHIs on it, doing what they do best  Every layer in Elements has the individual dogs name on it so I can see who everyone is (in case I have *those* Senior moments)

thanks to those joining in on the fun yesterday....I love the pic!!


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

WOW!!!!! That is one full garden with all of our babies! You did a stunning job!! Thank you for creating and sharing that with us!!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

OMG- amazing! I love it!! Thank you so so so much, definitely printing this!!!=D Brilliant job!


----------



## crawlin (May 25, 2010)

aww its so cool i cant see teddy but i am more than happy for you to add him


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow , that's so good  ( my lot would be love to be in it too  )


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Once I return from my business trip to St. Louis, MO... I will try to put the requested CHIs in the garden 
if you have pics, please PM them to me or send the URL that I can grab from... if you have multiple CHIs try to send individual pics...


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

so clever jan  fantastic job


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

No more requests... the garden is full  I don't want any CHIs getting hurt since everyone is so close in the pic.... they need room to run.....









I tried to EDIT this post but there is no EDIT button........??? so I am updating the picture here........added some more Chis and they(the Chis) wanted to move to other areas in the pic  so I let them run in the garden.... I tried to keep multiples together so the owner can find them, they are very hard to 'corral' and keep in one place(always wanting to go play)

the CHIs in this pic are(59 I think):

mandy_HONEY
crawlin_TEDDY
2_mandy_ROMEO_ZACY
rache_PIXIE
rache_DARCY
Rache_BILLY
rache_BO
smallbeats_m_all_TONGA
smallbeats_m_all_BUNGEE
Raindancer_DAISY
Raindancer_REMY
LDMomma_DAISY
amandagalway_BIANCA
Tracilea_WILLY
Tracilea_CUJO
MndaNGmoe_GIZMOE
Elaina_TOOTSIE
FBRaRrN_HARRY
FBRaRrN_NOMO
FBRaRrN_RASCAL
FBRaRrN_BOO
FBRaRrN_FRECKLES
FBRaRrN_RADAR
michele_LILLY
jazzman_JOLIE
JAZZMAN_MATEO
jazzman_LOLA
2_foggy__PIP and ROO
tulula's mum_TULULA
ElectrocutionisT_FUDGE
charm chi baby_RYDER
Cherper_LEILA
pam6400_FRANKIE
pam6400_BENNY
2_TLI_GIA and JADE
pigeonsheep_DEXTER
Brodysmom_BRODY
Kitty&Kahlua_LUA
Terri_DAISY
Terri_DARLA
MakNLFi_CHLOE
2_Aquarius_POPPY_BRUNO
jan896_CHICO
rocky scotland_ROCKY
Elaina_MINNIE
2_svdreamer_TWIGGY_TICO
Terri_DILLON
6_fizzychihuahuas_6of7
fizzychihuahuas_FIZZY



for better printing..
HIGH resolution pic click HERE


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh those naughty little chis always running about and having sooo much fun together Thanks Jan XXXX


----------



## Raindancer411 (Oct 4, 2009)

Thank you so much, they love all their new friends on there


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Wow it's jam packed now!. lol
Still very cute. x


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Leila seems to be eyeing that big scawy bird flying overhead..lol


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

cherper said:


> Leila seems to be eyeing that big scawy bird flying overhead..lol



yea, she does, doens't she?... I just love her blue harness... it really stands out in this picture!!


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

oooh my babies are not in there.. I hate it when I miss a good thread like this!

All the chis look so cute though!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow! Adorable work Jan!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

MisStingerRN said:


> oooh my babies are not in there.. I hate it when I miss a good thread like this!
> 
> All the chis look so cute though!


 I know how you feel. I've been so preoccupied with Hannah's health issues I didn't even catch this thread...for that matter I've missed a lot lately because many nights I only take a quick look through the forum (there are just too many posts to read and respond to). 

Anyway, I think that pic is a gorgeous piece of work. Just fabulous actually. 
If you ever do another I would love to be apart of it. 
Pics of my babies can be found here: Pictures by lynx8456 - Photobucket


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lol thats adorable, good job


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

oh! i just saw dexter with the huge milkbone toy in his mouth hahahaha


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

pigeonsheep said:


> oh! i just saw dexter with the huge milkbone toy in his mouth hahahaha


Haha! Dexter was the first one I saw!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

This is sweet, I missed this thread because you did this originally when I was moving I think looking at the dates, I was offline for about a week.
If you do another would you kindly include AJ? he loves his Chi people doggie friends!


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

thats adorable


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

lynx8456 said:


> I know how you feel. I've been so preoccupied with Hannah's health issues I didn't even catch this thread...for that matter I've missed a lot lately because many nights I only take a quick look through the forum (there are just too many posts to read and respond to).
> 
> Anyway, I think that pic is a gorgeous piece of work. Just fabulous actually.
> If you ever do another I would love to be apart of it.
> Pics of my babies can be found here: Pictures by lynx8456 - Photobucket



I missed it to darn it!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I will be doing another similiar one around Christmas.... hope to have all the Chis and Santa in it... maybe some snow also...just have to find the 'right' Santa pic....glad you liked the Chi Garden... I just love looking at it and thinking what a great place it would actually be if all of our doggies could be there playing together...


----------

